# Who can apply for OINP?



## Noemi666 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I was reading about PNP in Ontario and I have this doubt.

In 'Who Can Apply' says that one of the requirements is this: 
Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) Score: A minimum of 400 points in the CRS of IRCC’s Express Entry system.

I have 304 points, that is why I am thinking about PNP.

Does this mean that I am not even eligible for a PNP ? 

Thanks, in advance.
Noemi. 

Here the link http://www.ontarioimmigration.ca/en/pnp/OI_PNP_EE_CAPITAL_WHO.html


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

With only 304 points you're a long way from qualifying to enter any Province of Canada.


----------



## Noemi666 (Oct 26, 2016)

My NOC is 2174 (Computer Programmers and Interactive Media Developers)
With more than 20 years of experience in IT. 
Does mean nothing ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Noemi666 said:


> My NOC is 2174 (Computer Programmers and Interactive Media Developers)
> With more than 20 years of experience in IT.
> Does mean nothing ?



It doesn't mean enough as there are plenty of programmers and media developers here in Canada.


----------



## Noemi666 (Oct 26, 2016)

colchar said:


> It doesn't mean enough as there are plenty of programmers and media developers here in Canada.


I see.
I am a iOS Senior developer, I saw plenty of job offers asking for iOs dev.
I thought that maybe I would fit for those jobs.

Thanks for the response.
Noemi


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Noemi666 said:


> I see.
> I am a iOS Senior developer, I saw plenty of job offers asking for iOs dev.
> I thought that maybe I would fit for those jobs.
> 
> ...



You might be, but there are tons of people already here who are fits for those jobs.


----------



## Tinu28111987 (Sep 13, 2017)

My score is 415 in Express Entry Pool and I have not received any invitation from Ontario.
I have selected 'All Provinces' in my application. Do I need to do any other step to get the invite?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Tinu28111987 said:


> My score is 415 in Express Entry Pool and I have not received any invitation from Ontario.
> I have selected 'All Provinces' in my application. Do I need to do any other step to get the invite?


You need to wait for either 

a provincial government to offer you an nomination (if you haven't already applied to them directly)

*or*

an Express Entry draw where the qualifying CRS score is low enough that includes your CRS. Just being in the Express Entry candidate pool with a >400 score isn't enough to receive an Invitation to Apply (to come to Canada) from IRCC - your score must be high enough to be included in a draw.

Find the latest draw here.

Keep in mind that in the time that the Express Entry program has been in effect (01 January 2015) the minimum CRS score for the _Federal Skilled *Worker* Program_ has only ever been < 420 *one time* _(once)_ and that was back at the end of May 2017... the overall score has been as low as 199, but that was for the _Federal Skilled *Trades* Program_.

Find the results of all of the previous rounds here.


----------

